

Converge, IoT analytics to track device performance and user interaction - raphaelscheps
http://cnvrg.co/

======
gtf21
Hi all, I'm one of the cofounders of Converge. We're really excited about
working to make it easier for anyone building IOT (or other connected)
hardware to keep track of how their devices are performing (system load,
network latency, etc.) as well as how their users are interacting with the
devices. We'd love to hear from any hardware people about the sort of stuff
you might be interested in tracking, or how you're already doing it if you
are!

